# What's the vault of theses please help



## Defuser602 (May 20, 2021)

looking to sell these knifes and I don't want to price them too low or high. Any advice helps thx!! I have posted prices of the markings from bottom to top.


----------



## tostadas (May 20, 2021)

Are they stolen?


----------



## Bensbites (May 20, 2021)

I thought the rule of thumb around here was price you paid -20% +/- demand and condition plus shipping


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 20, 2021)

Five posts and all have been either asking for help identifying knives or to ask for prices.


----------



## Qapla' (May 20, 2021)

A vault of theses?


----------



## dafox (May 20, 2021)

Value?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (May 21, 2021)

I opened this expecting to see an off topic question about a video game featuring something called the Vault of Theseus


----------



## Luftmensch (May 21, 2021)

What is the volt of these?

Definitely DC. Highly likely around 5-24v. Very unlikely at industrial levels... 48v and above. Wide inputs and polarity protection have been a de facto standard in the past 10 years or so... so it is pretty hard to muck up. 

Sorry @Defuser602... couldnt help myself! 





Bensbites said:


> I thought the rule of thumb around here was price you paid -20% +/- demand and condition plus shipping



Not a bad rule of thumb. I'll add a little more detail to that: scarcity. The harder knives are to find the more they sell for. The converse is also true. Other members have helped you identify the knives. You should be able to value them reasonably well. Given that they are decent but not rare knives you may have to offer steeper discounts if you are a motivated seller. You can alway drop the price to meet the market.


----------

